# Merge to panorama in Lightroom cc



## chrishowe (Apr 9, 2019)

So here I am just having moved all my photos from my desktop to lightroom cc. Now travelling in Italy and Greece, and thought I would try to merge three photos into a panorama on my iPad Pro. Unfortunately having spent the last hour trying to search the web for help, I still can’t find out how to select multiple photos in Lightroom cc: on my iPad and then most into panorama. Help help help.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 9, 2019)

AFAIK, Lightroom CC for the iPad does not have panorama stitching. Only Lightroom CC for the desktop has that since the last update.


----------



## chrishowe (Apr 13, 2019)

Ok thanks for that.  I have now found how to select multiple photos! (On grid view, top RHC 3 dots “...” > Select - then touch each photo you want.  But I cant do pano stitch you say, so I guess I will select the pics needed for panos, move them to a pano “Album” and wait until I get home in a few weeks time! (Or I could just use my iPhone pano option!)


----------

